# PRO-1000 firmware ups page length (not a lot)



## keithcooper (Jul 10, 2016)

New firmware (V1.1) takes the max custom page length to 25.5"

http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/products/printers/inkjet/other_series/imageprograf_pro-1000.aspx?type=firmware

"Feature: (1.1): ROM: The maximum printable height of custom paper size will be lengthened to 25.5-inch (647.70mm) with specifying in the printer driver."

Still a very nice printer...
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/printer/review-canon_pro-1000.html


----------

